# Posted quick walk around YS1028J



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Since there are not too many videos of the Yamaha YS1028J, I figured I would post some to help others whom may be considering buying one. It's an ultra sharp looking machine. It's heavier than my Honda HS928 track but feels easier to move around. I love the fine finishing and extra touches such as the resin lined impeller and chute housing, the gasoline spill tray, battery and engine enclosures, and the carburator drain knob.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Great machine all around. The enclosure probably quiets it down a lot.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very impressive piece of machinery! Love to take that out in the deep stuff!!


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Me too. Unfortunately in Boston today we are getting pounded with rain and not snow. Next time, or next season.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Macplee said:


> Since there are not too many videos of the Yamaha YS1028J, I figured I would post some to help others whom may be considering buying one.


Come on, you're just showing off and trying to make us all jealous (it's working). :wink2:


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

Really not my intention, just interesting that this model has been around since 2012 but there are so few videos on the web. Thought you could find everything on YouTube nowadays.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

That's a beautiful machine.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Macplee said:


> Really not my intention, just interesting that this model has been around since 2012 but there are so few videos on the web. Thought you could find everything on YouTube nowadays.


Very nice looking machine Macplee. I like the design, looks solid, and I have seen video of this machine blowing snow going uphill, with no one behind it!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

aldfam4 said:


> I have seen video of this machine blowing snow going uphill, with no one behind it!


That’s where the 400 lb weight of the unit plays a very important part adding great traction.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

YSHSfan, yes I was initially worry about the extra weight, but it’s such a well balanced machine as I am sure know.
Here are some photos as well.


----------

